# Project Started



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

So I started the rebuilding of my 05 V2.
So far it's been stripped, inspected 
Carb Drill & Clip mod done.
1.5" Mud Tech inc Lift Installed (Nice kit guys)
Sanny shock bushings done. (Sweet)
Pink Primary Installed Secondary is at the shop for an Almond spring, will be back Wed. afternoon
Starter rebuilt, getting rebuilt recoil starter.
Secondary rear brake lever installed (not Plumed)
Frame is getting welded tomorow WED.
I had to do a temporary fix on my bent a- arm no $$ to replace it.I have new wheels but am saving for tires.
It will also get small things like new grips, circut breakers in fuse pannel...ect!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. keep us updated as you go :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lookin good .....


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's a front pic with the lift all in.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Plastics going back on. I'm finishing up my Stealth snorks and buttoning up the smaller things. Still need to do A-Arm bushings but that has been pushed back a couple of weeks till I get a couple replacement A-Arms.
I may do my racks and bumpers in Bed Liner or just repaint them black, haven't decided yet. Still need to order my new tires and get them mounted.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man wht kind of tires u gna put on that unit


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

The one's in the pics are 27" Gators. I'm getting a set of 27x11x12 Radial Reptiles for all 4 corners on LE wheels. If I need to go to an aftermarket wheel, I will have 2 set's of LE wheels for sale. One set of 6 & 7.5 wides and a set of all 6" wides.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

gna be a good looking setup


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

After readin some reviews at Jacobs ATV Magazine online, I may just wait for the PittBulls I really want.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

lookin real good


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah those pitbulls look like pretty decent A/T tires.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking good man!!! Can't wait to see pics of the finished product.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep the pics coming.:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

also consider efx moto mtc!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

My 06 V2 is in the process of gettin a major face lift. 

How do you do the drill and clip deal. I've been wantin to do that to mine but I'm not sure how it works or how to do it.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Swamp Star said:


> My 06 V2 is in the process of gettin a major face lift.
> 
> How do you do the drill and clip deal. I've been wantin to do that to mine but I'm not sure how it works or how to do it.


 
Once the cabs are out take the spring out fron under the plastic covers (don't rip the diaphram) clip off 4 coils. Pull the slide out and there are 2 holes in thr bottom. Drill out the smaller-offset one to 1/8th inch. Be carefull when drilling, you don't want to go to far into the body of the slide, just the first layer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> After readin some reviews at Jacobs ATV Magazine online, I may just wait for the PittBulls I really want.


I think I'm gonna try these as well.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> Once the cabs are out take the spring out fron under the plastic covers (don't rip the diaphram) clip off 4 coils. Pull the slide out and there are 2 holes in thr bottom. Drill out the smaller-offset one to 1/8th inch. Be carefull when drilling, you don't want to go to far into the body of the slide, just the first layer.


 
10-4 Im gonna have to give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I havent been on in a couple of weeks but here are a couple of the finished quad minus the new wheels and tires. I ran out of money.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> I havent been on in a couple of weeks but here are a couple of the finished quad minus the new wheels and tires. I ran out of money.


 
I know how ya feel. They get in your lunch money really quick when you go to changin up alot of stuff at one time. Its lookin good though.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks. I've got 2 sets of wheels and no new tires! FTW!


----------



## Blackie (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------

